# ما هو أفضل جهاز للكشف عن الذهب ؟



## النسر الذهبي 1960 (25 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ...

إخواني الكرام: أريد مساعدتكم , حيث أنني أود أن أشتري جهاز للكشف عن الذهب (كنوز) على عمق 10 م بشرط ألا يكون موصول بالأقمار الصناعية , فما هي أفضل تقنية لهذا الغرض ؟ و ما هي أفضل نوعية ؟

و دمتم بخير ...


----------



## النسر الذهبي 1960 (29 يناير 2009)

ألا أجد جواباً عندكم معشر المهندسين ؟


----------



## بابكريحى (4 فبراير 2009)

الامكانيات المتاحة كهذه صعبه على الافراد ولكن ابحث عن اجهزة الجيوفيزياء المعملبة قد لا تكون بذات الكفاءة المطلوبه ولكن تفى بالغرض


----------



## انواسال (20 نوفمبر 2009)

شاهدت انواع كثيرة من الاجهزة لكن مما فهمته من بعض الكتيبات الخاصة بها انه اجهزة كشف عن كنوز مدفونة اكثر منها انها اجهزة كشف عن ذهب خام. والسوال المهم الذي يجب ان يساله من يريد ان يشتري جهازاهو كيف يعمل جهاز الكشف عن الذهب ؟


----------



## انواسال (20 نوفمبر 2009)

شاهدت انواع كثيرة من الاجهزة لكن مما فهمته من بعض الكتيبات الخاصة بها انه اجهزة كشف عن كنوز مدفونة اكثر منها انها اجهزة كشف عن ذهب خام. والسوال المهم الذي يجب ان يساله من يريد ان يشتري جهازاهو كيف يعمل جهاز الكشف عن الذهب ؟


----------



## زرياب عبدالله (24 نوفمبر 2009)

جهاز كاشف الالغام المبرمج علي الذهب افضلها حاليا


----------



## alshangiti (25 نوفمبر 2009)

كل ما تريد معرفته عن التنقيب http://www.sa.sogarab.com/ad-16494.html
منقول 

بداية ودائماً نرحب بكم مع مجموعة شركات هانتر جروب الأمريكية المتخصصة بالعلوم الجيولوجية وعلوم البحث والتنقيب عن المعادن , وتصنيع وتجارة الأجهزة الجيولوجية والأجهزة الكاشفة أجهزة البحث والكشف والتنقيب عن المعادن , وأجهزة الكشف والبحث عن الدفائن وأجهزة كشف وتحديد مواقع الذهب والكنوز .
مرحباً بكم معنا بالعصر الذهبي :
بحيث توصلنا إلى أخر الإبتكارت والإختراعات الحديثة بتصنيع وإصدار أخر تكنولوجية علمية متطورة للبحث والكشف عن الذهب والكنوز والمعادن , جهاز ونظام حديث يعمل بثلاث أنظمة كشف معتمدة عالمياً ,
•نظام الكشف بنظام التصوير الراداري المباشر
•نظام الكشف بنظام الإستشعار من بعد 
•نظام الكشف بالموجات الكهرومغناطيسية 
•كل الأنظمة تعمل على جهاز واحد بنظم إختيارية وإكسسوارات متخصصة لكل نظام .
صغير الحجم – سهل الإستخدام – سريع العمل – يعمل بجميع الظروف التضاريس وظروف المناخ – دقيق النتائج – غاية الإمتياز بتحديد ماوقع الذهب والمعادن والكنوز والكهوف – كشف الأهداف من بعد – تصوير وتوضيح صورة الهدق وشكله – تحديد العمق – تحديد الحجم – أنظمة رقمية ديجتال
*************************************************************************************
للشراء والمزيد من التفاصيل إتصل بنا مباشرة
نقدم لكم أجهزة حديثة وغاية في الدقة والكشف
المقر الرئيسي للمبيعات الدولية لتركيا ومنطقة الشرق الأوسط
HUNTER GROUP –DETECTORS
تركيا – شيشلي – بالقرب من فندق جواهر – مقابل كلية الطب(هليج)
إدارة التسويق والمبيعات :
هاتف : 00902122207034
فاكس : 00902122207035
المعرض والحجوزات :
موبايل : 00905318881423
هاتف : 00902122207044
بريد إلكتروني : [email protected]
www.gpx4500.wordpress.com
ترقبوا قريباً موقعنا الألكتروتي على شبكة الأنترنت باللغة العربية
مع تحيات قسم التسويق والمبيعات الدولي


----------



## lahoop (9 أكتوبر 2010)

alshangiti قال:


> كل ما تريد معرفته عن التنقيب http://www.sa.sogarab.com/ad-16494.html
> منقول
> 
> بداية ودائماً نرحب بكم مع مجموعة شركات هانتر جروب الأمريكية المتخصصة بالعلوم الجيولوجية وعلوم البحث والتنقيب عن المعادن , وتصنيع وتجارة الأجهزة الجيولوجية والأجهزة الكاشفة أجهزة البحث والكشف والتنقيب عن المعادن , وأجهزة الكشف والبحث عن الدفائن وأجهزة كشف وتحديد مواقع الذهب والكنوز .
> ...


 
اخي هؤلاء شركات نصب عيانا بيانا اذا اشتريت منهم فانك تشتري وهما وانت بكامل قواك العقلية 
نصيحتي لك اخي اذا لم تقدم على التعامل معهم الى هذا اليوم فهي 

زرهذا الموقع المبارك اخي انهم اخوان يضحون باوقاتهم لنصح الاخرين من الوقوع بين ايدي النصابين في هذا المجال
http://www.qudamaa.com/vb/f8.html
اقراء وسوف تجد ضالتك عندهم لا اريد منك الا الدعاء


----------

